

Show HN: Python script to easily add a software license to an existing project - fferen
https://github.com/fferen/licenser

======
fferen
Hey, this is something I wanted to build for a while, but never really got
around to until this weekend. Please let me know if you find any bugs or if
I'm handling a license improperly (IANAL).

